# Black Screen after XP Restart



## posix (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi everyone, am from a spanish spoken country so excuse me if i don't write very well in english.

So here is my problem, i have a saphire hd3850 and installed att 0.27b4 to try to oc it.

i didn't use the find max buttons, i moved the slider of the core to 10mhz above stock core speed and then I accidentaly hit the "defaults" button, instead of "Set Clock" button.

and off course i did get the black screen everyone gets.

the problem is that when i restart my pc and log into windows, a few seconds after the black screen shows again :/

i didn't know what to do, so i restarted to safe mode and uninstalled att. But that didn't solved the problem, am still getting the black screen after a few seconds of the nod32 task bar icon finish loading.

maybe is there a registry line? that ATT use for setting defaults clocks everytime windows starts?

i hope u can help,
best regards
posix.


----------



## posix (Feb 22, 2008)

update: well i think a fix the problem, i went into safe mode, uninstalled ati drivers, used driver cleaner, then reboot normal, installed 7.12 again, reboot.

at least that fix the black screen issue, but now CCC won't load at startup, even if i click on icon, just nothing happens. i uninstalled every program that had anything to do with OC the video card. still nothing.

well at least i can use the pc now 

regards.


----------

